# Opera Schnellwahl erweitern?



## Amlug_celebren (18. März 2009)

Hey, wollte mal fragen ob einer weiß wie man bei Opera die Schnellwahl auf z.b. 12 Websites erweitern kann?


----------



## Speedi (18. März 2009)

Meines Wissens geht das gar nicht!
Evtl. mit Tools oder so, aber ich kenne da keinen Weg!


----------



## dot (18. März 2009)

Ungetestet, sieht aber gut aus: Add More Speed Dials in Opera 9.5


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. März 2009)

thx, werde es mal demnächst testen, und mal schauen obs geht...


----------



## Azteko (8. Dezember 2009)

Ist zwar schon ein bisschen her, aber auf PC-Allgemein gibts ein einfaches Tutorial um die Schnellwahl zu erweitern.
Opera Schnellwahl erweitern


----------



## Cheater (9. Dezember 2009)

totengräber...

bei opera 10 geht es mittlerweile über schnellwahl konfigurieren...


----------

